# connexion ipad avec mac



## mac(user) (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je réfléchis sur l'achat d'un ipad mais je suis en citéU avec un réseau wifi pour tout le monde sur lequel certains smartphones et ipad ne peuvent pas se connecter (c'est dans le règlement).
Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser des applications tel que logic remote ou idisplay en connectant l'ipad sur un réseau créé par mon mac ?

Merci à bientot


----------



## Loscyde (13 Mars 2014)

Je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ton souci. Si je résume, tu veux savoir si les applis iPad qui passent habituellement par un réseau Wi-Fi pour fonctionner avec le Mac, vont fonctionner si l'on crée un réseau Wi-Fi à partir du Mac ?

Si c'est le cas, oui, ça fonctionne. Je l'ai par exemple déjà fait pour certaines présentations en cours : je créais un réseau Wi-Fi avec mon MacBook relié au vidéoprojecteur et j'utilisais l'iPhone comme télécommande pour faire défiler les diapos à distance.

Il suffit juste de connecter le iDevice au réseau Wi-Fi que tu as créé. Je te conseille aussi de mettre un mdp au réseau que tu crées, on sait jamais ^^


Sinon, est-ce que tu connais eduroam ? C'est un réseau Wi-Fi qu'on trouve dans quasiment toutes les Facs de France (et même d'autres Universités dans le monde). Si la Cité U est sur un campus, on peut parfois le capter. 
On s'y connecte avec ses identifiants étudiant et le débit est souvent meilleur que les connexions Wi-Fi proposées par le réseau dédié à l'Université, parce que personne ne s'y connecte ou presque. (La plupart des gens sont équipés de PC, sur lesquels c'est une vrai galère d'y accéder, tandis que les appareils Apple détectent immédiatement le réseau s'il est là ^^)
Je m'en suis beaucoup servi et je trouve ça beaucoup plus pratique que les réseaux tous pourris de chaque Univ ^^. (En plus, on n'a pas besoin de retaper ses identifiants à chaque fois qu'on allume l'ordi, contrairement aux autres réseaux de ce genre)


----------



## mac(user) (14 Mars 2014)

Oui, voilà c'est ça 

Ok ben c'est cool si ça marche  et du coup avec une connexion ethernet, ça peut marcher ? Recevoir la connexion internet via ethernet et créer un réseau de la même manière ?

Non pas d'eduroam à l'horizon et puis de toute manière je ne suis pas à la fac

Pour mettre un code sur le réseau créé ça se passe comment ?

Merci


----------



## Loscyde (14 Mars 2014)

Pour l'ethernet, je ne sais pas, j'ai jamais fait.

Sinon pour mettre un code, c'est quand tu crées le réseau sur ton Mac que ça te propose d'en choisir un


----------

